# Still on 190 subclass



## Chibuzor (Oct 31, 2012)

I am a chemical engineer based in Nigeria and presently working with a chemical company as a process engineer. I wanted to know this programme 190 subclass sponsored by Australia Government,if the candidate's financial status is required? Please,someone should kindly help.


----------



## Chibuzor (Oct 31, 2012)

Chibuzor said:


> I am a chemical engineer based in Nigeria and presently working with a chemical company as a process engineer. I wanted to know this programme 190 subclass sponsored by Australia Government,if the candidate's financial status is required? Please,someone should kindly help.


Thank you for the information provided recently,that I have to take care of myself while in Australia like feeding,accomudation etc,meaning that must have enough money.Please can somebody kindly tell the range which I must have within that period.


----------

